# How old is this bottle please



## Mailmama (Oct 13, 2020)

One of many finds on our farm since it's a Revolutionary Land Grant property. I found it in the cellar of our log house which was built about 1807. Any ideas at all? It is a light greenish color I think under the brown crud inside! I'm not sure how to clean it as I don't want to damage glass. Any suggestions? You can see the pontil mark, and a side seam. The glass has air bubbles and what looks to be pitting texture.  The top is slightly lopped sided and glass has twist marks below it. Thanks for any ideas of dates!


----------



## Timelypicken (Oct 13, 2020)

1800’s


----------



## UncleBruce (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm not sure if I would clean it, as it looks pretty nice as it is.  I would say definitely pre 1860s.  Great lip finish, great pontil, it looks fairly large and undamaged.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 13, 2020)

I'd guess 1840's-1850's. If your house is that old I'd be looking for all the Privy's where all the good old Bottles are Buried. Good Luck. LEON.

P.S. Welcome to the site.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 14, 2020)

I can't add much to Leon's comment, but that's a great find.  That's just the kind of stuff you want to be finding.  Also check the attic, crawlspace, every nook and cranny that you can think of.  As far as cleaning, I'd probably start with a Q-tip dipped in different solvents until I figured out what would cut whatever is inside.  Start with soapy water, alcohol, lighter fluid or mineral spirits, lacquer thinner, acetone (nail polish remover), etc., and even muriatic acid.  No dishwasher!  Once you find what cuts the crud, fill it with that solvent and let it soak for a few days.  Pour out all but about an inch and a half, add about an inch of coarse sand, thumb over the top and shake ever which way until it's clean.  Be patient and be careful!  Hopefully, the milder solvents will do the trick, but who knows what the stuff is?  I've seen old bottles filled with varnish.  If you've never worked with some of the solvents I mentioned, I'd just leave it as is.  Clean or not, it's a great oldie.

Beautiful view from the porch!


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 14, 2020)

Pontil pretty much guarantees 1860s or older.

Jim G


----------



## Mailmama (Oct 14, 2020)

Thank you everyone for all the info/suggestions! When we remodeled many years ago, lots of medicinal (?!)  bottles were found stashed in the walls! I love that I found a group that has answers to our questions of dates/uses! Looking forward to more!


----------



## Mailmama (Oct 14, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I'd guess 1840's-1850's. If your house is that old I'd be looking for all the Privy's where all the good old Bottles are Buried. Good Luck. LEON.
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the site.


Thanks for the welcome! Looks to us like they loved to use bottles to stuff in the log chinking! We know where the main privy was due to the rich dirt in this area! Plus lots of broken pottery/china pieces. Will be posting more photos of the old bottles later. Thanks!


----------



## embe (Oct 14, 2020)

sandchip said:


> I can't add much to Leon's comment, but that's a great find.  That's just the kind of stuff you want to be finding.  Also check the attic, crawlspace, every nook and cranny that you can think of.  As far as cleaning, I'd probably start with a Q-tip dipped in different solvents until I figured out what would cut whatever is inside.  Start with soapy water, alcohol, lighter fluid or mineral spirits, lacquer thinner, acetone (nail polish remover), etc., and even muriatic acid.  No dishwasher!  Once you find what cuts the crud, fill it with that solvent and let it soak for a few days.  Pour out all but about an inch and a half, add about an inch of coarse sand, thumb over the top and shake ever which way until it's clean.  Be patient and be careful!  Hopefully, the milder solvents will do the trick, but who knows what the stuff is?  I've seen old bottles filled with varnish.  If you've never worked with some of the solvents I mentioned, I'd just leave it as is.  Clean or not, it's a great oldie.
> 
> Beautiful view from the porch!



If I can add a word of caution, just be careful that any chemical you try cleaning doesn't get mixed with residue it shouldn't be mixed with (bleach with ammonia, comes to mind). 

Muriatic acid is no picnic either so I agree with sandchip, just be careful and within your comfort level if you do decide to clean.

Nice bottle, sorry if I sound like an assumptive "negative nancy".


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 20, 2020)

sandchip said:


> I can't add much to Leon's comment, but that's a great find.  That's just the kind of stuff you want to be finding.  Also check the attic, crawlspace, every nook and cranny that you can think of.  As far as cleaning, I'd probably start with a Q-tip dipped in different solvents until I figured out what would cut whatever is inside.  Start with soapy water, alcohol, lighter fluid or mineral spirits, lacquer thinner, acetone (nail polish remover), etc., and even muriatic acid.  No dishwasher!  Once you find what cuts the crud, fill it with that solvent and let it soak for a few days.  Pour out all but about an inch and a half, add about an inch of coarse sand, thumb over the top and shake ever which way until it's clean.  Be patient and be careful!  Hopefully, the milder solvents will do the trick, but who knows what the stuff is?  I've seen old bottles filled with varnish.  If you've never worked with some of the solvents I mentioned, I'd just leave it as is.  Clean or not, it's a great oldie.
> 
> Beautiful view from the porch!



Muriatic is nasty and not very effective. Pour a mix of draino/lye/water inside for a day and it'll rinse out clean. Then save the mix because, though it'll look dirty, it can be used over and over.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 20, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Muriatic is nasty and not very effective. Pour a mix of draino/lye/water inside for a day and it'll rinse out clean. Then save the mix because, though it'll look dirty, it can be used over and over.



Effective, depending on what you're trying to dissolve.  I've used it with plenty of success for 35 years and with the same batch at that.


----------



## brent little (Oct 20, 2020)

Bottles are like buying a car. The more things they have the better they are. yours is pontiled, flare lip and mold blown. 1840-60. Very nice.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 20, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Effective, depending on what you're trying to dissolve.  I've used it with plenty of success for 35 years and with the same batch at that.



But very nasty. The fumes alone corrode any shiny metal in the area very quickly. I accidently left a bottle in a container of it in my garage open and within a day it ruined most chrome in my garage including the exhaust tips on my car.  Imagine what it can do to skin/lungs if an accident happens. I'll stick to what I've used since 1969.  Much safer and less noxious. And no horrible fumes that burn your nose.








						How To: Use Muriatic Acid
					

Muriatic acid can be used to clean pools, concrete, hardware, and plumbing. Here is everything you need to know to use this cleaning solution safely.




					www.bobvila.com


----------



## sandchip (Oct 21, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> But very nasty...



You got that right.  That's the very nature of strong acids.  Sorry you found out the wrong way.  Those fumes don't play.


----------



## JerryN (Oct 21, 2020)

I have had success with denture cleaner. i immerse the bottle in water and then add a tablet or two with some of the tablet inside the bottle. Then I leave it overnight. The next day with a sponge and bottle brush I am able to get most if not all of the accumulated dirt and sludge off.


----------



## Yimbo (Oct 21, 2020)

From my own experience don't put Draino in any bottle, I did this years ago to an old square short ink bottle and it exploded from the heat. Luckily it was in the basement on a concrete floor. Once I poured the water in it heated up really fast and shattered.


----------



## LalaGirl (Oct 21, 2020)

sandchip said:


> I can't add much to Leon's comment, but that's a great find.  That's just the kind of stuff you want to be finding.  Also check the attic, crawlspace, every nook and cranny that you can think of.  As far as cleaning, I'd probably start with a Q-tip dipped in different solvents until I figured out what would cut whatever is inside.  Start with soapy water, alcohol, lighter fluid or mineral spirits, lacquer thinner, acetone (nail polish remover), etc., and even muriatic acid.  No dishwasher!  Once you find what cuts the crud, fill it with that solvent and let it soak for a few days.  Pour out all but about an inch and a half, add about an inch of coarse sand, thumb over the top and shake ever which way until it's clean.  Be patient and be careful!  Hopefully, the milder solvents will do the trick, but who knows what the stuff is?  I've seen old bottles filled with varnish.  If you've never worked with some of the solvents I mentioned, I'd just leave it as is.  Clean or not, it's a great oldie.
> 
> Beautiful view from the porch!


Doesn't sand, especially coarse, scratch glass?


----------



## Huntindog (Oct 21, 2020)

Muriatic acid eats glass!! Do Not leave it in there for more than a few minutes and rinse Well. 
Don't forget to wear your PPE... Gloves, goggles and mask.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 21, 2020)

Huntindog said:


> Muriatic acid eats glass!! Do Not leave it in there for more than a few minutes and rinse Well.
> Don't forget to wear your PPE... Gloves, goggles and mask.



No, it (muriatic/hydrochloric acid) does not eat glass.  After 35 years of using it, I think I would've noticed, and many times, I leave it in there for days.  Hydrofluoric acid does etch glass, though.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 21, 2020)

LalaGirl said:


> Doesn't sand, especially coarse, scratch glass?



No, not if used as I described.  I have some coarse blasting sand, which has nice, sharp grains, and no, never a scratch.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 21, 2020)

Yimbo said:


> From my own experience don't put Draino in any bottle, I did this years ago to an old square short ink bottle and it exploded from the heat. Luckily it was in the basement on a concrete floor. Once I poured the water in it heated up really fast and shattered.



You got that right.  Its heat of solution with water is highly exothermic and has been know to shatter "turlets" too, as Archie Bunker would say.

I'm glad you weren't hurt in that incident.

EDIT:  I went back and read Glasshopper's post.  The key to using Draino, as he said, is to "pour the mix" into the bottle.  I read this to mean, mix the two components in a plastic container, and let cool, then you'd be good to go.  As long as you don't introduce the two to each other in a breakable vessel, everything should be fine.


----------



## LalaGirl (Oct 21, 2020)

sandchip said:


> No, not if used as I described.  I have some coarse blasting sand, which has nice, sharp grains, and no, never a scratch.


Oh, that's good to know. Thank you!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 22, 2020)

Yimbo said:


> From my own experience don't put Draino in any bottle, I did this years ago to an old square short ink bottle and it exploded from the heat. Luckily it was in the basement on a concrete floor. Once I poured the water in it heated up really fast and shattered.



Well, in MY experience of using my 3-part  Drano/Lye/Water MIX (note:MIX), since forever I've never had anything like that happen.  Besides, the bottle is left open, so there is NO compression to begin with.  Heck, I keep my mix in a glass jug and that has a plastic cap. No problems, ever, ever.


----------



## jarhead67 (Nov 22, 2020)

The classic orange shellac residue. Very common to see, especially in New England area re-purposed bottles. It was a favorite to preserve wood trim and sash.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 23, 2020)

If it's shellac, denatured alcohol should be your solvent.  Fill it and let it sit.


----------



## Csa (Nov 23, 2020)

If it is shellac, Ammonia is a solvent for shellac for sure. From my old hardware store days. Yellow shellac and white pigmented shellac can be cleaned/dissolved with ammonia.


----------

